# Meet the pack! (VERY Picture heavy :P)



## amandanicole (May 31, 2011)

Franklin! Almost 10 month old Cavalier King Charles

DSC01138 by amandanicolewalters, on Flickr

Om nom nom... grass... >.<

100_1864 by amandanicolewalters, on Flickr


100_1737 by amandanicolewalters, on Flickr

The day we brought him home 

1016101214 by amandanicolewalters, on Flickr

Luna, a Lab mixed with (we think) cattle dog (chased by Franklin)


100_1702 by amandanicolewalters, on Flickr

Brandon and Luna

100_1719 by amandanicolewalters, on Flickr

Nyx, a 9 month old Catahoula mix

100_1624 by amandanicolewalters, on Flickr


100_1538 by amandanicolewalters, on Flickr

Luna and Nyx on a car ride

100_1888 by amandanicolewalters, on Flickr


----------



## amandanicole (May 31, 2011)

Brandon and I

100_1686 by amandanicolewalters, on Flickr

King Leonidas, 5 year old Maine **** mix

100_1488 by amandanicolewalters, on Flickr

(showing how big he is compared to Nyx, who is currently about 55lbs 

100_1786 by amandanicolewalters, on Flickr

We get asked ALL the time if these two are related

100_1712 by amandanicolewalters, on Flickr

All three of the love dogs 



100_1775 by amandanicolewalters, on Flickr

Franklin and I <3



100_1823 by amandanicolewalters, on Flickr
100_1736 by amandanicolewalters, on Flickr


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Beautiful pictures!!! what a gorgeous pack you have!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You have a wonderful family! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

VERY nice looking family you have! Welcome again to DFC!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

What a happy and great looking pack! I would say that is definitely a Cattle Dog mix with those satellite ears!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Eeeeek! More catahoooomas!!! (catahoulas) You have one in each color, just like me! (in my avatar). Welcome to the forum, gorgeous dogs!!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

What a great looking family you have.
Your cat is very handsome!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Beautiful crew you have there!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

OMG!! Franklin's baby picture is way to adorable!!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Great looking pack!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Great pictures!!! Looks like you have a very happy family! :smile:


----------



## amandanicole (May 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  Julie, we're almost positive Nyx is a catahoula cross (I mean... just look at her!) but we're not so sure about Luna... her littermate, who was at the shelter with her (though he was adopted just days before we adopted her, otherwise we may have ended up with both of em) looked EXACTLY like a black lab, but with upright ears! she has a much lighter build than the average catahoula(and of course her ears are all crazy), though her markings are a little bit suggestive..  Houlas have such funny personalities though! Nyx is hilarious!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

'houla's are absolutely nuts... that's why they go perfect in our family  Luna does look a bit cattle-doggy, especially with those ears! I'm a sucker for any dog with spots.


----------



## amandanicole (May 31, 2011)

Yeah  I'm hoping that one day the doggie DNA tests will be a bit more reliable and we can find out what she really is!


----------

